# Eye infection?



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Chloe woke up with "goop" near her eye and the eye is a bit red, so I guess she has some sort of eye infection. I have no clue how she caught it! Anyway, is it OK to use human eye drops on her? Or what else can I do before I head for the vet? Any advice is appreciated. I will go to the vet if necessary but really could do without the expense right now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dont now if you have optrex infected eye drops where you are, but it sound like conjutivitis(sp) and thats what i use on my girls if they get it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Chloe hope she's ok p.s love her new summer haircut x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel, I love the summer doo! she still looks super cute!!! now we do have optrex over here in ontario, I hope that you do too....what colour was the goo???


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Hmm, I have never heard of Optrex. It seems to be available here, so I will take a look for it today. I have always used Polysporin eye drops in the past. The goop in Chloe's eyes is yellowish. I can't imagine how I will get drops in her eyes though?

Thanks for the comments on Chloe's haircut. I still can't wait until it grows out a bit more! Her legs and butt look too skinny when you see it in person. My daughter calls her a "bobblehead", haha. On the weekend one of my oldest son's friends said to me, after seeing her for the first time since she was groomed, " You're not going to do that again,are you? "

Poor Chloe  I promise I won't.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the polysporin ones myself but they are antibiotic, so not sure about good for pups, advice on getting them in her eye.....be fast. lol


----------

